# Insertar fila en tabla con vba



## Victor Poketkrec (Jan 28, 2014)

hola, soy nuevo en vba. voy aprendiendo poco a poco y tengo una duda en un caso real que quisiera solucionar. a ver si me explico:

en una tabla de datos tipo:
A B C
.
.
.
.
.
5 1 MANZANAS 23
6 2 PERAS 25
7
-------------
8 TOTAL 48

me gustaria hacer mediante vba que se insertara una fila nueva cada vez que rellenara los campos vacios, por ejemplo si relleno con NARANJAS 66 me lo dejara hacer en la fila 7 y añadiera una nueva fila en blanco para meter nuevos datos. (por lo tanto la fila total pasaria a ser la nueve

gracias de antemano.


----------



## bmacias (Feb 3, 2014)

Con algo asi:

El macro busca la palabra, "total" y agrega e inserta una fila arriba.


Sub test()
Dim frow As Long
Dim lrow As Long


frow = ActiveSheet.UsedRange.Cells(1).Row
lrow = ActiveSheet.UsedRange.Rows(ActiveSheet.UsedRange.Rows.Count).Row

For lrow = lrow To frow Step -1

If ActiveSheet.Cells(lrow, "b").Value = "total" Then
ActiveSheet.Cells(lrow, "b").EntireRow.Insert

End If
Next lrow


End Sub


----------

